# got my car dyno tuned.



## jmd (Sep 29, 2006)

got my car dyno tuned today it has arh 1 7/8 longtube with crosspipe, highflow cat's and lpe cai. results rwh 369, rwt 387 on a mustang dyno


----------



## Route 66 (May 30, 2005)

Nice job!


----------

